# Gonna cut the ISP!



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

My last milestone of this sort was cutting the steerer on my Colnago Star fork - one false move and it was going to be a long wait to get another fork in the same paint code!

Question with the Fuji/Ritchey ISP - does the seatmast clamp truly allow ~1" of up and down adjustment? Thus, if it looks like I need to cut 2" off the mast to match my current setup - should I cut 2-1/4" or 2-1/2" to give myself vertical adjustment/future saddle swap room?

I get the feeling that the seatmast clamp should physically rest on the top of the seatmast to avoid dropping, rocking, or drifting down. Looks like a 1-3/8" diameter spacer would work as well.

Anybody have mileage on one of these? Adjust it? Get any drifting, dropping, rocking?

[Hi-zoot carbon mast clamp shown]


----------



## cleansweep13 (Oct 10, 2010)

You want to cut off as little as possible. Measure twice cut once make sure you have the pedals and shoes on the bike that you will normally use and be conservative. You can make a small adjustment by using head set 1/1/8 spacers under the set mask (approximately 30m). However, you want as much of the isp to fit in the seat mast to prevent any rocking issues. I guess the answer is no, do not cut it short for verticle adjustment. Verticle adjustment is only if you accidently cut it slightly short!


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I might be getting a Fuji myself & dealing with the same issue. In another thread, someone cut some seatpost slices to act as spacers if they were needed in future.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Response from Fuji*

Got a response from Fuji - in 10 minutes, on a Sunday no less! 

Binding bolt tension is supposed to be enough to cinch the cap, just like on a traditional seatpost clamp. If you want the cap to bear on something, 1-1/8" headset spacers are a perfect fit, as Cleansweep says. 

My cap is just a hair loose, I think I'm going to wrap some electrical tape on the mast to ensure a tight fit, and ward off any friction/rocking damage to the carbon.


----------

